# MTV True Life: I'm a Muay Thai Fighter



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn, I was just flipping through the channels really late tonight and they had this on MTV. Really happy to see mma getting out to a wider audience like this, even if they try and show the "seedy" side of it...


----------



## northcoastmma (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah i saw that show too. but does anyone know if the guy at the end who was switching to mma ever did anyhting.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I've never seen that program...but I do know one thing:

*MTV sucks.*


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

northcoastmma said:


> yeah i saw that show too. but does anyone know if the guy at the end who was switching to mma ever did anyhting.


Yeah he was in the UFC for a bit, but I can only remember his match with Kenny Florian. I think he's in the WFA now.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Excellent point. I dont watch MTV really but apparently theirs alot of people who do and personally I think any promotion mma gets is a good thing. Now, you can sit their and bash it like a retard or you can realize that any exposure is good for the sport as a whole. Unless of course you want to hold on to the fact that the fighting will stand up on its own cause before Dana White(Vince Mcman) rolled into the US it was really doing a great job on its own.


----------



## jtsblacksrt4 (Jul 28, 2006)

Wise said:


> Damn, I was just flipping through the channels really late tonight and they had this on MTV. Really happy to see mma getting out to a wider audience like this, even if they try and show the "seedy" side of it...



I don't think it was a new show though. I remember seeing it a few years ago. I did watch it again though and thought it was pretty good. I think MTV was having a TRUE LIFE marathon last night.


----------



## jtsblacksrt4 (Jul 28, 2006)

Isn't this the same guy on this poster in this thread?

http://www.mmaforum.com/other-mma-amateur-mma/7068-new-wec-site-fight-poster-included.html


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

I seen that show about a year ago and I didnt mind it, they actually showed some clips of there bareknuckle mauy thai fights. The fighters name is Kit Cope. Hes a mauy thai world champion and im pretty sure hes 2-3 in MMA. Hes lost in the ufc to kenny florian and in different org. to Tiki. He trains out of team punishment with tito and the guys and hes actually in titos 7000 ft. video.


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

Kit Cope is an incredible m.t. fighter. I don't remember the other guy on that episode but Kit could be a great mma fighter as soon as he gets some wrestling exp. and jj knowledge. He is a very strong striker and is still young enough to make an impression in mma. On a side note it shows how much better Kenny F.'s standup is than what he gets credit for.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

jtsblacksrt4 said:


> Isn't this the same guy on this poster in this thread?
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/other-mma-amateur-mma/7068-new-wec-site-fight-poster-included.html


Yes, that's the same guy.

Kit never transitioned well into MMA. He had about 3 years of MMA experience before fighting Florian, and he still showed zero signs of improvement on the ground.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I remember Cope. He didn't have any ground skill what so ever, but you have to give it to him for not tapping to that armbar, having his arm completely jacked, then continuing to fight in the next round.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

kit cope is supposedly going to fight razor rob for the vacant lightweight title over at wec.


----------

